# Wanted please. Old tax discs



## TreeHuggery (14 Jun 2015)

Hi
has anybody got any old tax discs still knocking about in their car?
Could I have them please? I'm happy to pay postage. thank you

Before you think I'm doing anything dodgy with them!.., I make them in to cycle art (inspired by the irony of the old, old argument that "cyclists don't pay road tax".)
You can take a peek at my work clicking on
http://www.treehuggery.co.uk/Taxing-Rides-Cyclists.html

PM me for my address 
[address removed by a moderator]
thanks


----------



## Glow worm (14 Jun 2015)

Probably best not give out your home address - maybe use the PM facility instead?


----------



## TreeHuggery (14 Jun 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Probably best not give out your home address - maybe use the PM facility instead?


ta ;-)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2015)

I threw mine away the second I could get it off my windscreen but I like the artwork. And the taxing rides pun. I certainly find the road taxing.


----------



## TreeHuggery (14 Jun 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I threw mine away the second I could get it off my windscreen but I like the artwork. And the taxing rides pun. I certainly find the road taxing.


ta ;-) Think loads of people kept on to them cos they didnt trust dvlc, and thought they'd get fined without one there!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> ta ;-) Think loads of people kept on to them cos they didnt trust dvlc, and thought they'd get fined without one there!


For me it was more the chance to get the thing obstructing vision out of the way - the A-pillar is already far too large and anything further blocking vision where peds and cyclists are likely to come from was never welcome.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> ta ;-) Think loads of people kept on to them cos they didnt trust dvlc, and thought they'd get fined without one there!


For me it was more the chance to get the thing obstructing vision out of the way - the A-pillar is already far too large and anything further blocking vision where peds and cyclists are likely to come from was never welcome.


----------



## TreeHuggery (14 Jun 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For me it was more the chance to get the thing obstructing vision out of the way - the A-pillar is already far too large and anything further blocking vision where peds and cyclists are likely to come from was never welcome.


know what you mean - Mr Treehuggery has hung one of those horrid tree air fresheners in the car - its saving grace is that its cherry not forest pine, but I don't like it for the same reason - and I'm not sure its actually legal


----------



## Tojo (17 Jun 2015)

I think I may have some from my cars and motorbikes Pm me and I,ll sort out what I've got........


----------



## buggi (17 Jun 2015)

I've got one,I may also be able to get some more at work. Pm me your address, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## adamhearn (3 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> You can take a peek at my work clicking on
> http://www.treehuggery.co.uk/Taxing-Rides-Cyclists.html


What great art!

Sadly for you I'm a hoarder and am keeping my 12 years worth of tax discs for one vehicle I owned and 20 years (give or take a bit of SORN and lost discs) for another.


----------



## TreeHuggery (4 Jul 2015)

adamhearn said:


> What great art!
> 
> Sadly for you I'm a hoarder and am keeping my 12 years worth of tax discs for one vehicle I owned and 20 years (give or take a bit of SORN and lost discs) for another.


oh wow 20 year old tax discs - they'll be beauts ;-) yep I have turned into a tax disc bore!!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> Has anybody got any old tax discs still knocking about in their car?


I've just found a couple in the car. I'll send them to the Notts address if that's OK


----------



## TreeHuggery (5 Jul 2015)

smokeysmoo said:


> I've just found a couple in the car. I'll send them to the Notts address if that's OK


that would be great - thank you very much ;-)


----------



## TreeHuggery (27 Jul 2015)

A moohoosive thank you to people who've sent me tax discs - very appreciated


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jul 2015)

Bit late on this, but that is a very good little (?) industry you've got going there, TH! 

I like it.


----------



## TreeHuggery (27 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Bit late on this, but that is a very good little (?) industry you've got going there, TH!
> 
> I like it.


Thank you :-)


----------



## Herbie (27 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> Hi
> has anybody got any old tax discs still knocking about in their car?
> Could I have them please? I'm happy to pay postage. thank you
> 
> ...




Awwww.......what a cool imaginative idea for old tax discs .....I love all your pictures and the water bottles are awesome..... I,ve got some discs for you


----------



## TreeHuggery (27 Jul 2015)

Herbie said:


> Awwww.......what a cool imaginative idea for old tax discs .....I love all your pictures and the water bottles are awesome..... I,ve got some discs for you


Thank you. I'm more than happy to pay the postage on them - have you got my address of the website, or do you want me to private message you with it?


----------



## jonny jeez (27 Jul 2015)

I'm keeping my last. It was printed in a letter format and is a limited edition in that respect.

You do know that there is a market for old tax discs don't you. They are something of a collectors item.


----------



## Herbie (27 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> Thank you. I'm more than happy to pay the postage on them - have you got my address of the website, or do you want me to private message you with it?




Och Dinnae worry about the postage laddie ....not all Scotsman are grippy ye ken ....I'll pop the discs in the post first thing in the morning .....aye I got your address via website


----------



## adamhearn (28 Jul 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> I'm keeping my last. It was printed in a letter format and is a limited edition in that respect.


All tax discs are limited... usually 1 per vehicle per time period


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jul 2015)

Herbie said:


> Och Dinnae worry about the postage *laddie* ....not all Scotsman are grippy ye ken ....I'll pop the discs in the post first thing in the morning .....aye I got your address via website



Lassie!


----------



## Herbie (28 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Lassie!




oh blimey I've made a wee faux pas ....i'll apologise to Tree Hugger tout suite


----------



## Herbie (28 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> Thank you. I'm more than happy to pay the postage on them - have you got my address of the website, or do you want me to private message you with it?




Sorry Mrs TreeHuggery....i called you laddie ....i do apologize lassie


----------



## TreeHuggery (28 Jul 2015)

Herbie said:


> Sorry Mrs TreeHuggery....i called you laddie ....i do apologize lassie


That's alright - if I do use a picture of a wee laddie drinking beer, then I only have myself to blame - note to self I'll put more make up on before I take my next picture ;-)


----------



## Herbie (28 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> That's alright - if I do use a picture of a wee laddie drinking beer, then I only have myself to blame - note to self I'll put more make up on before I take my next picture ;-)





Thank you for accepting my apology.... Not too much slap please ....I like the more natural unmade up look


----------



## TreeHuggery (29 Jul 2015)

Herbie said:


> Thank you for accepting my apology.... Not too much slap please ....I like the more natural unmade up look


it might scare you......


----------



## TreeHuggery (29 Jul 2015)

.


----------



## Herbie (29 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> it might scare you......




Lol.....i'm not easily scared


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery. Have you thought of turning these images into posters?


----------



## TreeHuggery (29 Jul 2015)

Herbie said:


> Lol.....i'm not easily scared


Hey,
got your tax discs this morning - thank you very much. From the wee lass that drinks like a laddie ;-)


----------



## TreeHuggery (29 Jul 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> TreeHuggery. Have you thought of turning these images into posters?


Hadn't actually - I'd thought about having them done as prints that would still need framing - do you think there would be much of a market for posters?


----------



## Herbie (29 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> Hey,
> got your tax discs this morning - thank you very much. From the wee lass that drinks like a laddie ;-)



blimey that was quick  glad theyve arrived....i'll send some more if i can..... can i get a discount when i place an order? Oops that's the Scottish bit of me that's popped oot lol


----------



## Herbie (29 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> Hadn't actually - I'd thought about having them done as prints that would still need framing - do you think there would be much of a market for posters?







Och aye lassie you would be on a winner there methinks ...its quite a niche thing you got going...i'm interested.....you would need lots more discs for posters though ?


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> Hadn't actually - I'd thought about having them done as prints that would still need framing - do you think there would be much of a market for posters?




Yes I think there would be a market for posters- I would be interested. They are unusual but made with something all Brits instantly recognise. If you go ahead with it let us know on here.


----------



## TreeHuggery (29 Jul 2015)

Herbie said:


> blimey that was quick  glad theyve arrived....i'll send some more if i can..... can i get a discount when i place an order? Oops that's the Scottish bit of me that's popped oot lol


ach if you don't ask you don't get! - of course ;-) - let me know if you want me to keep your tax discs safe and to one side - then if you wanted, i could use them in a picture if you wanted me to


----------



## TreeHuggery (29 Jul 2015)

nope - posters would be prints of the originals - so its a possibility.... might use you guys for a bit of market research and ask what you reckon peeps would be interested in tho!


----------



## Spinney (29 Jul 2015)

Four coming your way... don't worry about the postage.


----------



## TreeHuggery (29 Jul 2015)

Spinney said:


> Four coming your way... don't worry about the postage.


Thank you very much - have you managed to get my address off the website okay?


----------



## Spinney (29 Jul 2015)

Yes, found it on the website. It may take a day or two for me to get around to going to the post office though...


----------



## Herbie (29 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> ach if you don't ask you don't get! - of course ;-) - let me know if you want me to keep your tax discs safe and to one side - then if you wanted, i could use them in a picture if you wanted me to




That would be cool ....yes please keep my discs aside til i decide which picture I'd like .....bit difficult to chose though i like them all that I've seen


----------



## TreeHuggery (29 Jul 2015)

Herbie said:


> That would be cool ....yes please keep my discs aside til i decide which picture I'd like .....bit difficult to chose though i like them all that I've seen


Aw thankyou, flattery will get you.....erm....discount!!!! ;-)


----------



## Herbie (29 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> Aw thankyou, flattery will get you.....erm....discount!!!! ;-)




Coolio


----------



## TreeHuggery (6 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> TreeHuggery. Have you thought of turning these images into posters?


better late than never.... started getting prints that fit straight into A3 frames http://www.treehuggery.co.uk/Art-Prints.html
...well I didn't want to rush into anything !


----------



## speccy1 (6 Feb 2016)

TreeHuggery said:


> Hi
> has anybody got any old tax discs still knocking about in their car?
> Could I have them please? I'm happy to pay postage. thank you
> 
> ...


Aren`t they selling for silly money on ebay now? I have 2 cars, one 16 years old, and one 13 years old, both with all of their discs back to the start, where do I stand here??


----------



## adamhearn (6 Feb 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Aren`t they selling for silly money on ebay now? I have 2 cars, one 16 years old, and one 13 years old, both with all of their discs back to the start, where do I stand here??



What do you mean where do *you* stand? If you think you can sell them and that's what you want to do then sell them? Alternatively, donate them to TreeHuggery so they can be recycled


----------



## speccy1 (6 Feb 2016)

adamhearn said:


> What do you mean where do *you* stand? If you think you can sell them and that's what you want to do then sell them? Alternatively, donate them to TreeHuggery so they can be recycled


That`s what I don`t know the answer to?? If they are of use to somebody, they are welcome to them, if they are worth daft money like ebay suggests, I`m selling them! Simples...........


----------



## adamhearn (7 Feb 2016)

Do a normal search for "tax disc" then on the left (assuming you're not using a mobile device) you'll see "Show only" where you can choose "Sold listings". Looks like the general prices are low but I suppose it depends if you've got one that completes someone's collection.


----------



## TreeHuggery (7 Feb 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Aren`t they selling for silly money on ebay now? I have 2 cars, one 16 years old, and one 13 years old, both with all of their discs back to the start, where do I stand here??


If they're old - yep they might be worth a bit - I had someone give me their old Bentley tax discs going back several years - and I did suggest that they might want to try and find a collector..... but anything that's only a few years old, isn't, in all honestly, likely to generate any income - unless you want to hold on to it for a fair few years. 
But... (never miss an opportunity ;-) I could always do you a pic with your tax tax discs in it!!!! - oh and then charge you more cos of the age of them!!!! (joking honest ;-) )


----------

